# Methoden löschen



## Gast2 (7. Jan 2010)

Moin,

ich habe eine Basis-Klasse


```
public class A {
  public void foo();
  // ...
}
```

davon natürlich verschiedene Kind-Klasse


```
public class B extends A {
  public void foo()  { /* blabla */ }
}
public class C extends A {
  // foo nicht überschrieben
}
```

aus A wird die Methode _foo_ teilweise in den Kind-Klassen überschrieben ... da ich jetzt aber intern umgestellt habe, brauche ich die Methode _foo_ nicht mehr ... in Eclipse konnte ich jetzt nichts finden womit ich in der Basis-Klasse die Methode lösche und gleichzeitig auch die Überschreibungen gelöscht werden ... kann das Eclipse oder muss ich das doch (irgendwann) von Hand machen

hand, mogel


----------



## javimka (7. Jan 2010)

Das musst du wahrscheinlich von Hand machen. Aber mit einem Datei-Suchprogramm kannst du ja auch die SourceCode Inhalte nach dieser Methode durchsuchen und in allen Dateien löschen. Das Programm xsearch finde ich z.B. hervorragend für Windows, weil mich die neue Windows-Suchfunktion auf die Palme treibt!
Wenn du Klassen überschreibst, könnstest du sie mit der Annotation @Override versehen:

```
@Override
public void foo() { ...}
```
Wenn dann die Methode foo() aus der Basisklasse gelöscht wird, können die Kindklassen kein foo() mehr überschreiben und die Annotationen machen sich als Fehler bemerkbar. So findest du die Methoden dann schnell.


----------



## Sonecc (7. Jan 2010)

javimka hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du Klassen überschreibst, könnstest du sie mit der Annotation @Override versehen:
> 
> ```
> @Override
> ...



Was meiner meinung nach grunds. gemacht werden sollte


----------



## Gast2 (7. Jan 2010)

javimka hat gesagt.:


> Das musst du wahrscheinlich von Hand machen.


das wollte ich ja vermeiden


----------



## Wildcard (8. Jan 2010)

Du kannst alle Überschreibungen suchen lassen und die dann löschen.
Oder du deklarierst sie als final und beseitigst dann die Fehler


----------

